# Tammy................



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Tammy is a 10-year-old unspayed female that was used for breeding. When she was too old to have puppies and no longer a source of income to her owners, she was surrendered to a shelter in Connecticut. YGRR was notified by a member who saw Tammy at an adoption fair at a local petstore, and we promptly called the shelter to offer our services. The shelter had already found an adopter, however, and Tammy went to her new home. Several months later, though, her new owner’s elderly father moved in. He was suffering from dementia and he would at times purposely push his walker into Tammy. While Tammy was always patient and tolerant, her adopter recognized that this was not fair to Tammy and returned her to the shelter. The shelter still had YGRR’s contact information, and a volunteer immediately picked Tammy up and transported her to our veterinarian for a complete senior work-up.
Tammy was found to have several health issues. Bloodwork and urinalysis showed that Tammy had the beginnings of kidney disease. X-rays revealed that Tammy also had a heart condition of unknown severity. Before she could be spayed or have multiple growths removed, Tammy had to have a Doppler echocardiogram. Luckily, this showed that although Tammy had chronic valvular disease, she required no medication and it was safe for her to undergo anesthesia. During her spay, the vet found growths on her uterine horns. These turned out to be cysts and may have formed due to past cesarean sections. Tammy also had multiple growths removed, all of which turned out to be benign. Tammy will need to continue to be monitored for progression of her kidney and heart disease.
At Riverview, we found Tammy to be a playful and active senior. She loved toys that squeak, though she practiced surgery on any stuffed animals. She enjoyed going for walks and chasing a tennis ball, and she loved attention from any humans. She was a very sweet girl!
Tammy, now “Tracy,” is finally in her forever home! Her new family is absolutely in love with their spunky senior girl! Even with her gray muzzle, the neighbors asked if she was a puppy due to her lively personality! Tracy has fit in perfectly with her new family. She keeps them active and in constant search of toys that will last more than 10 minutes! Tracy is a joyful girl, and her adopters report they could not have asked for a more loving Golden!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful Tammy/Tracy, so glad to read such a wonderful happy ending for this precious girl. 

Thank you YGRR for making her new life possible.


----------

